# Waste Oil Space Heater



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is much easier to sent up than my waste oil home heater conversion, but it does take some tinkering. The details are on my blog.

I can't add the pic from this computer. I'll get it up when I can. 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2IUI8ZZiRso/THVOeksBTZI/AAAAAAAAANM/iily5QCKG34/s1600/trpoadjscrw.jpg


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks BB, I was just coming to do it. Naekid filled me in on the mac shortcut keys.


----------

